# Past Depression Diagnosis and Enrollment



## Smith7000 (15 Nov 2019)

I'm currently awaiting a doctor's appointment to have my GP fill out a Psychiatric Information for Recruitment form(as seen in my previous post) and I am trying to remain hopeful that my application will not be rejected but as far as I have seen, the chances of my application being accepted, even with a recommendation from my doctor, seem quite low.

Has anyone else applied with similar circumstances(previous depression diagnosis, hasn't been an issue for years), and been accepted without having to appeal a rejection?

I have yet to see any accounts of this happening, though I believe that may be due to those who are accepted have nothing to complain about, and therefore don't.


----------

